# Litespeed Tuscany frame/fork price



## miguel33 (Dec 2, 2002)

I'm trying to find a good condition used Tuscany - 55cm. Can I get some idea of what I should expect to pay. Obviously it will depend on year, so if you can give an idea of what year/what price, that would be helpful.

thanks!


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Try to get one with the NON integrated h/set. There were problems with integrated version.
Serious problems.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Could you please provide more details?*



giosblue said:


> Try to get one with the NON integrated h/set. There were problems with integrated version.
> Serious problems.


I have a 2005 LS Tuscany w integrated headset that has about 20,000 miles on it. I just had to replace the headset because it wore out but not due to any serious problems. Would like to know more.
Thx


----------



## ti bones (Feb 24, 2007)

giosblue said:


> Try to get one with the NON integrated h/set. There were problems with integrated version.
> Serious problems.


I also have a 2005 Tuscany with integrated headset. I have not had any problems with it. What kind of problems have people had with the integrated headset?


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

They cracked where the headset fits in the head tube (lower). Litespeed don't make the integrated type any more. You might be alright , but it is something to bear in mind.

If you've had your frame from new then it will covered under warranty, if you buy s/h you will have to pay.

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-265426.html


----------



## ti bones (Feb 24, 2007)

giosblue said:


> They cracked where the headset fits in the head tube (lower). Litespeed don't make the integrated type any more. You might be alright , but it is something to bear in mind.
> 
> If you've had your frame from new then it will covered under warranty, if you buy s/h you will have to pay.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-265426.html


Thanks for the info and the link. I just took a close look at my headtube, and it looks good, but it is good to be aware of this and I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

miguel33 said:


> I'm trying to find a good condition used Tuscany - 55cm. Can I get some idea of what I should expect to pay. Obviously it will depend on year, so if you can give an idea of what year/what price, that would be helpful.
> 
> thanks!


Hi Miguel33 I have an unused 55cm 2005 Tuscany frameset, it has an integrated headset. I never used the frame because the top tube is too short for me

I can sell you the frame for € 1200 plus whatever the shipping is.



I am living in Ireland, Pm me If you are interested....:thumbsup:


----------

